# Visa Extension?!?



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Can a J1 Visa be extended whilst in the US?


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Amani said:


> Can a J1 Visa be extended whilst in the US?


contact www.uscis.gov you can't rely on an answer fron someone on a forum website


----------



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Maddalena said:


> contact www.uscis.gov you can't rely on an answer fron someone on a forum website[/quote]
> Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Maddalena said:


> contact www.uscis.gov you can't rel...u think you can rely on an answer from USCIS?


----------



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Fatbrit,

I've been on the USCIS site and I don't really find the info that i'm looking for..

I'm moving over in June..

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Amani said:


> Hey Fatbrit,
> 
> I've been on the USCIS site and I don't really find the info that i'm looking for..
> 
> ...


So you are coming over in June on a J-1 
your I-95 at the POE will be marked D/S 
for duration of status .. in othere word you can stay until the course or whatever you are on ends ...then you return home 

why would you want to extend it ...
remember visas are only issued outside of the US ...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> contact www.uscis.gov you can't rel...id so ....
> Fo legal information see a lawyer


----------



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> So you are coming over in June on a J-1
> your I-95 at the POE will be marked D/S
> for duration of status .. in othere word you can stay until the course or whatever you are on ends ...then you return home
> 
> ...


Yes, I will be coming over on a J1 in June.
I would like to extend it so as to look for career opportunities in the US after my contracted period with the company i'm going to work for in June.

Thanks for your feedback.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Amani said:


> Yes, I will be coming over on a J1 in June.
> I would like to extend it so as to look for career opportunities in the US after my contracted period with the company i'm going to work for in June.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.
> ...


They're generally quite difficult to extend but much depends on what the program is and your reason for extending it. Hanging out to find a job is not a valid reason.

Ray correctly mentions that if (as is common) your I-94 is marked D/S, then you do not accrue overstay provided you manage to leave voluntarily.

Make sure your J1 has no home residency requirement if you are going to look for further sponsorship such as H1b while you're here.


----------

